
Top Open-Source Static Site Generators - plurby
https://www.staticgen.com/
======
shazow
[https://staticsitegenerators.net/](https://staticsitegenerators.net/) has the
most comprehensive list of static site generators I've seen.

At this point what we really need is a list of static site generator lists.

~~~
bobfunk
That list also includes all kind of stuff that's not actually static sure
generators, like BitBalloon (hosting service) or Kirby (flat file CMS), etc...

At staticgen we have far stricter rules of what we accept in the list. See
[https://www.staticgen.com/rules](https://www.staticgen.com/rules)

~~~
shazow
They're fairly clearly labelled and categorized. Might be easier to build a
frontend to their open Public Domain data rather than asking everyone to re-
submit their projects: [https://github.com/bevry/staticsitegenerators-
list/](https://github.com/bevry/staticsitegenerators-list/)

~~~
bobfunk
As far as I can see there's no categorization. The only way to find the list
of actual static site generators is to read through the description of each of
them. And since some don't have descriptions, the only way to know for sure is
to visit their website and try to read through the docs to figure out.

That said it's a great list of tools around static web-tech - just not super
useful if you're strictly looking for static site generators.

~~~
shazow
[https://github.com/bevry/staticsitegenerators-
list/blob/mast...](https://github.com/bevry/staticsitegenerators-
list/blob/master/list.yaml)

There are License and Language keys for most entries. Sounds like you want to
filter out the Commercial and Web ones. If you find any that aren't
categorized properly, I'm sure they'd appreciate a PR.

------
just_had_coffee
Skribilo is missing:
[http://www.nongnu.org/skribilo/](http://www.nongnu.org/skribilo/) Guile for
the win! :)

~~~
davexunit
I'm also writing a Guile program specifically for the static site generator
workflow called Haunt:
[http://haunt.dthompson.us/](http://haunt.dthompson.us/)

I'm currently adding support for the Skribe syntax that Skribilo uses and it
will be available in the next release, after I convert my existing blog to
Haunt from Pelican and work out any transition pains.

~~~
just_had_coffee
OK, Haunt looks pretty nice. According to my TODO, i'm still supposed to
convert my website from Hakyll to something with parens sometime in the
future, so i'll definitely keep Haunt in mind :).

------
MichaelMoser123
Jekyll is used by github, each gitub project can roll its own jekyll blog,
therefore its usage numbers are very high.

[https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-
pages/](https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-pages/)

------
arafalov
Java and Java 8 are really the same language at the level of granularity you
use for the site :-)

~~~
bobfunk
Yeah, good catch - just pushed a fix for that :)

------
subpixel
I'm surprised [http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com) is missing.

Edit: it fails rule #1: "The program must be able to output a static website
that can be hosted in places like Netlify, S3 or Github Pages"

------
mrbill
No listing for vi/vim/emacs/your-favorite-text-editor?

Seriously - does nobody just do simple HTML sites by hand anymore?

~~~
d2xdy2
I'll typically make a fairly simple template by 'hand' in my editor, then port
it to Jekyll or WordPress or something else like that.

As far as writing + deploying a simple HTML site, it's been 2-3 months since
I've done that, if only because no one I contract with or work with wants to
spend the time or money on me hand-writing and pushing a site-- templating it
and then generating the rest of the site is at least a little quicker than
that, and still doesn't come with the burden of using a backend language.

------
tca
emacs-muse is also missing.

------
znpy
Emacs' org-mode is missing.

~~~
r0muald
Yes, even though Sphinx seems the most obvious miss in the list, since it
powers readthedocs.org

------
curiousjorge
is there any one of these that will let me produce blog content like Medium?
Really like how easy Medium is to read

~~~
tombrossman
Yes, go with Jekyll and use this 'Clean Blog' theme:
[https://github.com/IronSummitMedia/startbootstrap-clean-
blog...](https://github.com/IronSummitMedia/startbootstrap-clean-blog-jekyll)

There are probably multiple ways to do it given Medium's clean design and
popularity, but that's the way I've done it and I can recommend it.

